# Huge Barber Bottle auction



## epackage (Mar 6, 2010)

Just thought you barber bottle guys should see this.....http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=815203&category=1&zip=07424&kwd=bottles


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Sadly, the LUG bottles in the auction are sub par, so I won't be any competition.


----------

